# Reinsdorf on CLTV



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Announced his ONLY 4 choices. He said this is the only guys he is interested in for the job.

Jim Stack 
John Paxson 
Michael Jordan 
BJ Armstrong


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So michael was mentioned!!! 

After Michael, i like pax, stack then BJ.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

you've got to love the selection options...

AND

you've got to love the fact he mentioned MJ


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Announced his ONLY 4 choices. He said this is the only guys he is interested in for the job.
> 
> Jim Stack
> ...


Is it tampering to mention an assistant on another team and a player on another team during the season???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Reinsdorf on CLTV*



> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it tampering to mention an assistant on another team and a player on another team during the season???


I am not sure. He hasn't officially talked to MJ, I think.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

MJ would be ideal. Michael and Jerry were always mutually exclusive when it came to the front office, but now that Jerry's gone, I can see MJ coming back. He has kids just starting HS and I'm sure he'd love to be situated in Chicago so he can see them play ball and grow up. Does anyone know if he would have to give up his stake in the Wizards? Or did he already give that up when he came back to play?

I love Pax and think he has the makings of a very good GM, although I wonder about his lack of practical experience. In fairness to him, he has been close to the front office with his announcing gig, and he has been exposed to the life of a GM by his brother Jim. He would be a good leader, but just might not be ready to step into the role just yet.

I love BJ as a person, but I fear his is too young and still too inexperienced to shoulder this job. I think he is a backup candidate -- a guy who the Bulls will be willing to go with if the other options fail. I can see him continuing on as an asst to the GM if MJ takes the job. BJ's was always kind of MJ's right hand man and is personally very close to Michael so that would be a good mix.

I don't know much about Jim Stack. Anyone have anything to contribute about him?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MJ won six titles as a player here. Wouldn't it be worth the challenge to come back as GM and do it again?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow! I am really surprised that he publicly named _all_ his options. I guess that's proof that Krause is no longer running the show. :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

mentioning Jordan's name is WORTH what ever penalty comes with it


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> mentioning Jordan's name is WORTH what ever penalty comes with it


Agreed, and I don't even know if there is a penalty. I just asked, so perhaps someone will know.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> 
> I love BJ as a person, but I fear his is too young and still too inexperienced to shoulder this job. I think he is a backup candidate -- a guy who the Bulls will be willing to go with if the other options fail. I can see him continuing on as an asst to the GM if MJ takes the job. BJ's was always kind of MJ's right hand man and is personally very close to Michael so that would be a good mix.


I agree. BJ is the back-up, the default in case all else fails. In order for Reinsdorf to say that there are only 4 options, he has to know already that at least one of them would definitely accept. BJ is the obvious candidate for that scenario.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

For those wondering about MJ's contract status, according to PTI he is free to walk after the season?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, at least he narrowed it down. But it is going to be very difficult for reinsdorf to make a decision with these four excellent choices. Here are my choices in order.

Jordan- what an ending to his career this would be! He may not have a lot of experience but he would bring attention, excitement to the team and city. Jordan is still unexperienced in this field and will probably have a few assistants helping him out but i believe he will want the final say. Not only is he famaliar with the city and organization, but with players and coaches as well. I think he regrets not drafting Curry and Chandler and inherits a much more developed Curry and Chandler than Kwame Brown. He loves Jamal Crawford but not to sure about how he feels of Jalen Rose 

Paxson- Seems very intelligent in the business and knows a lot of the players and coaches. Hopefully he could be a better GM than his brother. 

Armstrong- He has experience, he has been a scout, so he definitley has the resume. He probably will be much like Krause since he's been under his wing for the last 3 years

Stack- Sorry but don't know much about this guy. He's an assistant with the Pacers and seems very happy doing that. Was he an assistant GM to Krause during the dynasty years? If so, he has experience


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Let me say, that if you read all of my posts you may get the impression i think mj will come back here. I don't. But i would not be against him coming back. I just wonder, how much he wants to build a championship team without the name of Jerry Krause being linked to it. If he comes here, that won't be true. People could say this was mostly JKs team. MJ came in and tweaked it. That is if MJ comes. I dont see it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. BJ is the back-up, the default in case all else fails. In order for Reinsdorf to say that there are only 4 options, he has to know already that at least one of them would definitely accept. BJ is the obvious candidate for that scenario.


I feel BJ and Paxson would be willing to accept no matter what, but I believe he should ask MJ as his first candidate


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way, to me this clearly clarifies why he didn't just fill the spot right away. They must be seriously considering MJ or Stack.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> For those wondering about MJ's contract status, according to PTI he is free to walk after the season?


In case you haven't seen Louie this is a blurb from ESPN:

In case you were wondering -- and we know you were -- Michael Jordan has no contractual obligation with the Wizards after this season. His five-year contract with the Wizards as vice president of basketball operations was voided following Jordan's decision to return to the court two seasons ago. 
The NBA Governors are meeting Tuesday, and the Bulls could ask for permission then to talk to Jordan about the front-office opening created by Jerry Krause's resignation Monday. That is, if the Bulls were interested in talking to Jordan.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Let me say, that if you read all of my posts you may get the impression i think mj will come back here. I don't. But i would not be against him coming back. I just wonder, how much he wants to build a championship team without the name of Jerry Krause being linked to it. If he comes here, that won't be true. People could say this was mostly JKs team. MJ came in and tweaked it. That is if MJ comes. I dont see it.


I think if MJ has to chose between going to build a franchise with CHA or CHI he will pick Chicago. Now the harder question is will he stick with WAS or come back to CHI... I don't know the answer here but I do know that our standing ovations at the UC may persuade him how much he is still loved here...


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

I am stunned that JR would publicly announce his short list.

I don't see any possible good can come of him mentioning MJ as a possible candidate.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> I am stunned that JR would publicly announce his short list.
> 
> I don't see any possible good can come of him mentioning MJ as a possible candidate.


Unless MJ is not a true candidate but he knows he would be crucified for not mentiong him.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Unless MJ is not a true candidate but he knows he would be crucified for not mentiong him.


That's a good point I didn't consider.

One thing is clear: JR wants someone he knows and is familiar with.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> I am stunned that JR would publicly announce his short list.
> 
> I don't see any possible good can come of him mentioning MJ as a possible candidate.


You don't think it's good PR? I do. 

I think the main reason ESPN and the major media outlets "hate" the Bulls is that we didn't find a way to keep Jordan as part of the franchise. That's why they seemed to "hate" Krause as well. At least mentioning his as a candidate is indication that we want to welcome him back into our family, or that we are at least considering it.

Now Jordan will have some interesting questions to answer, and he may be annoyed to be put on the spot now while his team is in a playoff race. If this is what you're getting at, I agree it's bad. 

He probably should have annouced Jordan's candidacy after the Wizards were eliminated in some fashion or other.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless MJ is not a true candidate but he knows he would be crucified for not mentiong him. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:topic: Did anyone catch Around the Horn today? Jay Mariotti wasn't on but woody, cowlishaw, adonde, and a new guy from boston were on. the question was do you buy or sell the team Jerry is leaving behind that he put together. Basicly everyone except Cowlishaw said that they sell it because Curry and Chandler are not showing any signs and will probably be just mediocre players and they pretty much have little talent. I hate ignorant sports writers.

PTI was much more interesting. THey pretty much mentioned the same Reinsdorf mentioned as the possible successors. And David Aldridge actually gave Jerry a B+ for his carreer.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Announced his ONLY 4 choices. He said this is the only guys he is interested in for the job.
> 
> Jim Stack
> ...


Which of these 4 is not like the other?

MJ, who got a cool $50M to align with Wash, may ask the Wiz, the new Charlotte franchise and the Bulls to send their offer to Falk. I can't really see MJ sitting down and being asked about the Wizards personal moves by a Chicago Bulls selection commitee. But I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd be really surprised if MJ came back, but this is definitely a strange situation. Very strange that Reinsdorf would come out and announce his list. I agree that he kind of HAD to put MJ on it, but at the same time, these things have the possibility to get out of control.

Just hypothetically, for example, what if MJ does something crazy and publically says "Yes, I'd love to!" tonight? What kind of PR nightmare would that cause if he says he wants it and then they pass him over for BJ or Pax?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> you've got to love the selection options...
> 
> AND
> ...



I don't love the fact that he mentioned MJ.

I was a huge MJ fan win he played for the Bulls. I still have a poster up in my room of him with his six rings. 

That being said, I do NOT want him to be the gm of the Bulls. 

He was an incredible player, but he has not proven himself in the front office at all. His ego has been terribly destructive in Washington, and when he retires after this season, he is going to leave the Wizards in shambles. He's set Brown's development back, and he's even managed to alienate fellow Tarheel Jerry Stackhouse. 

I loved MJ as a player, but I see too many negatives with him taking over as gm.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Gee - I wonder if MJ will be asked about this topic by the press after every single game? He probably has his canned answers prepared. 

Be ready, Mike!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Its kind of damned if he does and damned if he doesn't 

Now that MJ back to Chi fervour is reaching fever pitch its just settiing the punters up for a huge let down 

Pax will be a nice safe consolation prize 

But Stack and BJ are hardly inspiring 

By putting MJ on the list if he is not a serious candidate , JR is just putting his butt in a sling for a whooping

And JR is no dope 

Which is why I am of the opinion MJ has to be a legit contender


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The good news is that Reinsdorf didn't mention Floyd in his list.

;-)

MJ would be my #1 choice. Or PJ, but I don't think PJ wants to come back.

Sloan would be my #2. But I suspect he'd become both GM and coach.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Remember, Stack *WAS* the heir apparent, and left solely because he didn't think Krause was going to retire anytime soon.

I think it's tampering to mention him, but he's the safe bet.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I don't think the mention of MJ is a problem with the league. Didn't he have to "step down"(if only in a technical/temporary sense) to play?

Stack however could be. I see no positive to this. I must be missing something. Reinsdorf wouldn't implode for Stack.

I have to admit that I like the "spy" style of GM Krause and don't see that in baby face BJ or John Boy Paxson or loose lipped MJ. I remember the name of Stack but not the person.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

great...now if the pacers implode come playoff time they'll blame it on the distraction of the Bulls tampering and demand a draft pick.

it just makes us look more silly.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Is Stack an assistant GM with Indiana or an assistant coach?


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

*Armstrong!*

B.J Armstrong is not getting enough credit. He has received valuable experience the last few years working with the Bulls management. You would have to think he is committed to the present plan of building around Eddie and Tyson. 

You can not be sure of that with any of the others. Jordan is espcially suspect because of his actions with the Wizards. The Wizards have not been especially well managed this year, in part due to Jordan's choice of coach and his own impatience. Collins should be regarded as a very suspect choice as Head Coach of the Wizards after their performance this year. I realize Jordan would be a marketting bonanza for the Bulls, but I am not sure he is the right person to manage the team.

Like everyone else, I like Pax. I think he is very well informed and can communicat well. However, his management experience is limited. Maybe he could be the next Joe Dumars, but it would be a serious risk.

I do not know much about Stack, other than he used to be considered Krause's guy. I suspect that the fact the Reisdorf has put his name on the short list means that he is still considered a very solid candidate.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

All four candidates bring something to the table.

A hiring of Jodan would energize the Bulls, and increase season ticket sales. Jordan needs to be teamed up with an assistant that will handle the business side.

Stack is probably the best qualified of all candidates. 

BJ has experience and offers continuity. But continuity is not necessarily what is needed here. 

Pax is very knowledgable of the league and team, but is inexperienced. If he decides to take it he'll do an excellant job.

All four are excellant. Jordan makes the most sense and coincide with Krause's resignation. I think JR and JK see an opportunity and JK made the sacrifice for the good of the organization. Jordan will be available and why not make a run at him. The PR would be precious. Let BJ be Jordan's assistant.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

MJ: pure pub. I think other GM's would be less likely to cut a square deal with him. I think players are wise to his act in Washington and wouldn't respond as well as might otherwise be believed.

Paxson: If he goes to GM, I use mute full time. Too nice a guy to sacrifice. Save your soul and the broadcasts John!


IMO it's either Stack or BJ.

Stack has the credentials but I wonder if the Bull can safely mention him now.

Since Krause is NOT retiring completely(if he's to be believed) I think it would be great if grasshopper BJ takes over under the watchful eye of Master Jerry. Sorry.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Excerpts from Jim Stack's bio on NBA.com
http://www.nba.com/coachfile/jim_stack/?nav=page



> Jim Stack
> College - Northwestern '83
> Jim Stack, 41, joined the Pacers’ staff in 2000 after spending 13 seasons with the Chicago Bulls.
> While with the Bulls, Stack, a Chicago native, last served as the Assistant Vice President of Basketball Operations. Stack spent four years at that position after being promoted from his previous position of Special Assistant to the Vice President of Basketball Operations, in which he spent eight years. As the Special Assistant, his duties included scouting on all levels, as well as contract negotiations and analysis. Stack also played an active role in the acquisition of every Bulls player, as his duties also included free agent scouting and all playoff advance scouting.





> Upon his 1983 graduation from Northwestern University, Stack was drafted by the Houston Rockets as the 117th pick overall in the 1983 NBA Draft. He spent five years playing professionally in Europe.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The more I see, the more Stack makes the most sense if we want one guy.

If we want to bring in a "President of Basketball Operations" and a GM, then bring in MJ and Stack. Let BJ continue to scout.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Stack is listed simply as an assistant coach for the Pacers. I wonder if he has much contact with Donnie Walsh on GM matters. If so, that's two very accomplished GM's he's studied under.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

How about teaming those guys up as GM and Assistant GM:


Jordan / Pax

Stack / Pax

Jordan / Stack

Jordan / BJ

Pax / Stack

Stack / BJ


Could happen.:grinning:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

It's an interesting (and an unanswered question I believe). Since Krause held two titles, I wonder if JR will fill them separately or with one person.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

if MJ ends up being out GM... i only hope its for PR reasons, and that he wont have any real power, because i dont want him touching the bulls with a ten foot POLE!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Armstrong!*



> Originally posted by <b>Fergus</b>!
> B.J Armstrong is not getting enough credit. He has received valuable experience the last few years working with the Bulls management. You would have to think he is committed to the present plan of building around Eddie and Tyson.
> 
> You can not be sure of that with any of the others. Jordan is espcially suspect because of his actions with the Wizards. The Wizards have not been especially well managed this year, in part due to Jordan's choice of coach and his own impatience. Collins should be regarded as a very suspect choice as Head Coach of the Wizards after their performance this year. I realize Jordan would be a marketting bonanza for the Bulls, but I am not sure he is the right person to manage the team.
> ...



i agree 100%. BJ and Pax are the ONLY two i trust from the list, if i had to choose then it would be BJ seeing how he's beeing under Krause's wing for the past couple of years, and is more likely to stay on track, but Pax would be awesome as well.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless MJ is not a true candidate but he knows he would be crucified for not mentiong him.


BCH you always have an insightful comment. Good call. Very good call. I've been sceptical of MJ's name being mentioned, and this is the best reason yet why one should be. Every part of my logical side of the brain says MJ makes no sense. The ability of MJ to act as GM is still very raw. But then again, the same is true for everyone on that list from what I can tell. And then their that other side of the brain which is totally non-logical and it has pictures of MJ coming to work at a stadium where his statue rests outside. So if he were to come here, how might things be made to work.

MJ's best role has to be that of the public figure, the guy who can wheel in the free-agents when we need them. With MJ I can see us getting Corey Maggette. Behind the scenes we have BJ doing the scouting, as I can't really see MJ relishing that kind of role. MJ will be the cheerleader from the sideline both in practice and in games. He could be the motivator behind our young talent. He could make the Bulls training center into a certified Hoops gym. There are lots of angles that we get with MJ, but he's a bit one dimensional as a GM. I think it would pay off for Reinsdorf to act with the final say in all personell decisions, and let MJ + BJ + BC all work by committee to figure out how to mold the team. I don't know if that could work. Is it worth trying? Maybe not, wouldn't a combination of John Paxson, BJ, and BC make more sense. Then we'd have three humble personalities who could conceivably work together well. My worry with MJ is that his oversized ego will some how get the best of him.

hmm...


----------

